# Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers (merged)



## Blazer Freak

*Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Game 6: 
NO Hornets
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers​

*







@







*
(4-1) - (3-2)​
*Date: Friday, November 10th*
*Time: 7:00 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: NBALP*
*Hornets' Last Game: Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Win*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Dan Dickau*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Hornets' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Bobby Jackson*/*Rasual Butler */*Jannero Pargo*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
With Brandon maybe sitting out this game, we need Zach to keep this up. He needs to abuse the skinner bigmen the Hornet's have and try to get them in foul trouble early.

*Team Report:*


> The next test for the Trail Blazers -- Friday's home date with the 4-0 New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets -- is an interesting one for Portland point guard Jarrett Jack. The second-year pro from Georgia Tech went up against Hornet point guard Chris Paul for two seasons of Atlantic Coast Conference play while Paul was at Wake Forest from 2003-05. "I'm pretty familiar from playing him in college," Jack said. "He's definitely right up there among the game's good point guards.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 1-0*(W-L)


----------



## M3M

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I have faith, Blazers at home give them the win.

93-91


----------



## Draco

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Go Blazers!

Sounds like the game actually isn't on LP? I was thinking of ordering it because I thought you got every game but sounds like you don't.


----------



## Mindlib

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

go go Zach, put another 35 points & the :allhail: Blazers wins the game.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I'm so pissed that I can't watch the game on TV at home or at a bar. I can't go to the game but I would love to catch the second half at a local pub. 

For a team that is trying to build back their fan base, it seems like they should want to have the team as visible as possible. Let the fans see the Blazers work hard and win on TV and that will translate to a broadening fan base and eventual ticket sales and product sales.

Quick writes an article saying "where are you?", praising the new blazers, but instead of readers being able to watch the game on TV to see if Quick is telling the truth and to see if the Blazers deserve hard earned money, the team does not broadcast the game so much of the goodwill generated by Quick will have lost it's inertia. Until the Blazers are able to build back the rip city feeling around Portland, they would be best suited to broadcast every game and try and create a buzz.


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Draco said:


> Go Blazers!
> 
> Sounds like the game actually isn't on LP? I was thinking of ordering it because I thought you got every game but sounds like you don't.


You get every game that is televised by someone. However, every year a few games are played that are not shown by either team. This seems to be one of those.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Yeah it sucks it not on tv anywhere. Living out of state, it's all I have. At least it's rare that meither one of the teams carries a game. Oh well ESPN gamecast here I come


----------



## ProZach

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Nate McVillain said:


> I'm so pissed that I can't watch the game on TV at home or at a bar. I can't go to the game but I would love to catch the second half at a local pub.
> 
> For a team that is trying to build back their fan base, it seems like they should want to have the team as visible as possible. Let the fans see the Blazers work hard and win on TV and that will translate to a broadening fan base and eventual ticket sales and product sales.



I agree, but it seems to be that way with other teams as well. Right now I'm living in Tucson and all the games with the Phoenix Suns are blacked out on league pass in my area except for the nationally televised games. I searched and haven't found the logic anywhere.


----------



## blazerboy30

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Can somebody PM me a way that I can follow the game online? i'm not talking about gamecast....if ya know what i mean. :angel: 


thanks!


----------



## psc230

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

can nok not shoot 100%? jesus


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Roy's playing. But on Yahoo it shows that Zach is not. Uh Oh.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Blazer Freak said:


> Roy's playing. But on Yahoo it shows that Zach is not. Uh Oh.


Hmm...says he has played 8 minutes according to my computer...might want to check the box score. Although it's wierd that he has no stats whatsover in those 8 minutes.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



blazerboy30 said:


> Can somebody PM me a way that I can follow the game online? i'm not talking about gamecast....if ya know what i mean. :angel:
> 
> 
> thanks!


Sneaky ways I know of have now been blocked...pretty much have to buy the NBA.com radio pass now. 

I did hear something about some asian sites having broadcasts but no idea where they are.


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

For those who haven't noticed, LaMarcus Aldridge was activated for tonight's game, is in uniform and available to play. However, he'll likely only play if one of the other bigs gets injured, in early foul trouble, or ejected. If the game's a blow-out, he might also see a few minutes in garbage time.

BNM


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

from the sounds of wheels, teh calls have been pretty bad, but damn can we make a bucket? 12 freaking points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

36-12,so glad i didnt go tonight


----------



## wastro

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I wish this was just Desmond Mason's way of saying, "hey Portland! I'm still pretty good! Sign me next off-season, please!"


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Boob-No-More said:


> For those who haven't noticed, LaMarcus Aldridge was activated for tonight's game, is in uniform and available to play. However, he'll likely only play if one of the other bigs gets injured, in early foul trouble, or ejected. If the game's a blow-out, he might also see a few minutes in garbage time.
> 
> BNM




HA, Demopolous (SP?) said he'd rather play 4 against 5 than throw Aldridge out there. Just in case HE doesn't want to be the guy that played him too soon. Classic


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

too bad we have no room for dmase, but 38-13, this will take a MIRACLE! I was really excited to listen tonight too..... :sigh:


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



MAS RipCity said:


> too bad we have no room for dmase, but 38-13, this will take a MIRACLE! I was really excited to listen tonight too..... :sigh:



maybe outlaw will explode again. off to a good start.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

boy, this game screams last year, don't it?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

What's the deal with Zbo? 0-2 in 11 minutes? Why isn't he getting more offense? 0 rbds??


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

back within 16 lol. who knows with this team.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Can't believe this game isn't on TV.
Maybe that's a good thing... but what the heck went on in the first quarter? Sounds brutal..


----------



## Verro

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Wow, Outlaw already has 4 blocks.


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



alext42083 said:


> but what the heck went on in the first quarter? Sounds brutal..


i assume they completely took zach out of the game we weren't ready to respond with plan B, plus roy was probably still hurting & not ready.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Travis remembered to turn the light on tonight. Great game from him so far.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



crowTrobot said:


> i assume they completely took zach out of the game we weren't ready to respond with plan B, plus roy was probably still hurting & not ready.


Smart move by NOK's part.
I can just see this as one of those games that the Blazers get the lead under 10 in the second half, use so much energy to get back into it and don't have enough to pull it out.
Hopefully I'm wrong..

edit: yeah, I'm wrong. Down by 9 at half. Nice job Blazers.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach freaking Randolph........Bringing us back all on his own. 12 so far in the quarter. Blazers only down by 11


----------



## TheBlueDoggy

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

You can only hope to slow Zach down, but you can't take him out of the game :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

so you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

What's the real score at halftime?
Radio, CNNSI saying 53-44.
ESPN saying 55-44
NBA.com saying 53-46
CBSSportsLine doesn't even have the game at halftime.

Wild... it's like tracking high school scores.


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

What's going on with Roy? I hope that him being out that early doesn't meam the injury became severly bad..


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I hope as well that it was just the game plan going into this by the training staff.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

They were down 27 and now only down 11. And I think that score on ESPN might be wrong and that the Blazers might only be down by 9. 

The first quarter was the worst quarter the Blazers have played yet, but the Blazers have really been gutting it out since then. Outlaw and Zach have been really working. Roy has only played 6 minutes and only took one shot. Jack is shooting real poorly but he seems to really be putting out the effort. Hopefully the second half will include more players. Dixon so far is 0 for 3 as is Webster. We need to start making some shots from the outside to make room in the middle for Randolph, Outlaw and others to be able to take the ball to the hole.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

NBA.com say's we're down by 7. Every site has a different score, lol.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> HA, Demopolous (SP?) said he'd rather play 4 against 5 than throw Aldridge out there.


I guess that explains the score.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

53-44 is what radio syas, wheels = correctomundo


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



MARIS61 said:


> I guess that explains the score.


:rotf:


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach Randolph. IMO, with his play has finally become a star. He's putting this team on his shoulders every game and is going off so far this year.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I actually hope Roy is still just a tiny bit bothered by the ankle, because that would explain the stat line.

Webster..come on..we need you...you need to start making more shots!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I friggen love Randolph this year. Maglorie misses 2 from the stripe, zach gets the Rebound, lays it in and gets fouled


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

BTW- It's 11, just counted each team's points on NBA.com - and it's 55-44, even though main score says otherwise.

But that's no big deal- momentum is ours, and I feel that Roy is going to start 3rd quarter.. Hope he doesn't do anything silly though.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

5 blocks for Outlaw


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Travis *OUTCLAW*
steals


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



PhilK said:


> BTW- It's 11, just counted each team's points on NBA.com - and it's 55-44, even though main score says otherwise.
> 
> But that's no big deal- momentum is ours, and I feel that Roy is going to start 3rd quarter.. Hope he doesn't do anything silly though.


Not according to the announcers. ESPN and NBA has given someone 2 extra points.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Nate McVillain said:


> Travis *OUTCLAW*
> steals


What about *The Claw* for his nickname?


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Outlaw is having a great game. Jack's becoming more comfortable game by game, people seem to forget this is his first year starting and really his first healthy season in the NBA.

Zach Randolph is great. Halfway through the 3rd he's got 17/6. I think the main reason for his higher scoring is his ability to get to the line now, almost at will.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers within 2, 63 to 61


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

holy mother ******* ****..down 2...i love this team win or lose, they got <3


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers come back and have cut it to 4 on Udoka's 3!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

down 1 with the ball...whoa nelly


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Jack scores within 2! 68-66!


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

66-65

hornets up 1, 2:48 left in the third.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

63 - 65 hornets. Man this team has really been sweating their way back in.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

So why isn't this game on TV, again......?


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Ah! Chandler was ejected earlier in the 3rd quarter per Diable on the NO board.


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Man this team got some character! Martell and Udoka hitting the 3s, Zach doing his thing.. 

Man- I love being a fan of the Blazers! :banana:

God damn, Juan in Martell out- Bricks Bricks here we come.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

This team is really playing together. Forced a 24 sec. violation. Keep it up BLAZERS!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I wish they would just flush Dixon down the toilet


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Of course....Dixon gets subbed in for Martell and right away misses a shot. BJax comes down hits a three, Jack lays it up, Jax misses a 3 and Zach gets the rebound.


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Damn you Dixon stop shooting!

What the hell was Nate thinking?!


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Nate ain't coaching.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



PhilK said:


> Damn you Dixon stop shooting!
> 
> What the hell was Nate thinking?!


nate isn't coaching tonight, he's at a funeral.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Dixon's inconsistency drives me crazy..
5-7 last game, 0-5 this game... ugh


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Jack's having a *very* solid season so far. He's averaging around 13/6 like I projected he would. He is turning it over at about 3 a game, but if you've watched the games, a lot of them are travel and carrying calls which the refs seem to be calling a lot this year.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

The Claw strikes agian.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

*Where can I find a good website that has live, updated stats?*


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

ESPN comcast

BTW- sorry for that Nate comment.. totally forget about that after Dixon's Brick showcase.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Man, we can't get over the hill!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

*pulls out hair*........please tie the damn score PDX


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Loyalty4Life said:


> *Where can I find a good website that has live, updated stats?*


None of the normal sites have the right stats tonight. You have to listen to the game to get updates.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Come on take it inside!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

please take out the dickau dixon backcourt...


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Umm.. What's going on? A break? LOL


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Nate McVillain said:


> None of the normal sites have the right stats tonight. You have to listen to the game to get updates.


Well, that's what I'm doing. But it would be nice to have a decent website to look that while watching the game that isn't far behind with the stats. I thought that NBA.com was doing a decent job, but it's not excellent. Does there live flash stats work? I was not able to get it working with Firefox.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers down 1 according to the live game blog on www.blazers.com


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

^
Go to ESPN- they've got flash their ComCast, best today yet.

We're down 5.. NBA.com is missing 4 points- 2 for us, 2 for them.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Yahoo's gamecast is working fine for me. I got 78-75 right now.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Finally!!!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers by 2


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

ZACH IS GOD. Scores, graham gets rebounds. dixon misses rebounds scores, AND 1. Chance to tie it right here.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach is a monster!! MVP!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

tied


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

IT's TIED!


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

80-78 BLazer!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Dixon with the tie......he still sucks though


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Dixon ties it again.

ZACH COULD HAVE HIS 3RD STRAIGHT 30/10 GAME!


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Please get Graham outta there! Martell!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I think ESPN is finally right again.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Imagine if we didn't spot them 27 points?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Down 2 again. Chris Paul lay up/ Timeout Port


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Paul scores 82-80 NOK!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Blazer Freak said:


> Paul scores 82-80 NOK!


how'd NOK score 82 first? it's 82-80 Portland


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Outlaw in for Graham. LET'S GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Loved to hear the strategy of trying to go into Zach, and Dixon shoots it right out of the timeout..
Nice. At least he made it.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

84-82 Blazers


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Dixon Hits A 15 Footer It's Tied At 82!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Dixon again....He still sucks though


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

DIXON HITS A 15 FOOTER IT'S TIED AT 82! MASON SCORES, OUTLAW SCORES tied at 84!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Travis Blocks his 6th shot - The Claw strikes agian


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

OUTLAW 6 BLOCK Mann!

Juan lost the ball!! man what he's doing on the court?!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

TO Dixon :curse:


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Peja misses, DIXON REBOUNDS...then gets it stolen by BJax. And he scores...


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Hap said:


> how'd NOK score 82 first? it's 82-80 Portland


ESPN has the Hornets with 2 more points then they have.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Udoka gets fouled..MISSES THE FIRST


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Hap said:


> how'd NOK score 82 first? it's 82-80 Portland


It might be the Yahoo gamecast. It said 82-80 NOK. I won't be going back there anytime soon.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Hits the second. Down one, 86-85. 3:09 left


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Udoka....grumble grumble


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

We need a stop now.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

D.West scored then Udoka gets an O-foul.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

So what happened with Dixon?
He just threw the ball away to the other team?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Blazer Freak said:


> Hits the second. Down one, 86-85. 3:09 left


We were up by a point there, now we are down by a point. You obviously are not listening to the radio.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

let's Go Blazers Come On!!!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mgb said:


> We were up by a point there, now we are down by a point. You obviously are not listening to the radio.


Yup. Yahoo gamecast.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach fouled. Going to the line for 2


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach fouled... Woot!!


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> Zach fouled. Going to the line for 2


What? WHere? we made a stop?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach! MVP!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

1 minute to go and Zach makes both to go up by one.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Woooo! Zach makes 2. 89-88!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Outlaw rebounded zach fouled again. Has 30 and 12 now Blazers down 1 with a minute left


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

3rd straight 30-10 game for Zach, only player in Blazer history to accomplish that.

and that was after a goose-egg in the 1st period.

Major props to zach, regardless of they win or lose.


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

is this gameon kxl


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Outlaw Steals!!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

The Claw steals

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Yes, OUTLAW!!!!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Outlaw steal


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

T-LAW Baby!!!

Are you sure we're up one? ESPN says we're down up? :curse:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

39 sec left Blazers ball down 1


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

LOL Chandler is out nobody can stop our MONSTER!


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

21.3 left!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Dixon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

what happened crap why is this game not on


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Why is Dixon shooting our last shot!? Give it to Zach!


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

**** you Juan Dixon. no masked cursing - YM


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

7.7 left Blazer ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

7.7 left down 1 with the ball 


Take Juan on one out now


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



alext42083 said:


> Why is Dixon shooting our last shot!? Give it to Zach!


I damn hope he won't! somehow, our ball with 7 left on the clock!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

NOOOOOOOOOOO they put Juan back in


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

NOO juan entered!~


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Come on Dixon! [email protected]!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

did they have a foul to give?


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Juan to the line for 2?!

OHH if the b%$$ misses


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

7.4 up by 3!!! WOW.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Alright!! Way to go Dixon! Big FTs!!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

He's back on my Christmas card list


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers up by 3 with 7.4 seconds to go and the Hornets have the ball


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



PhilK said:


> F*ck you Juan Dixon.


lol


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Loyalty4Life said:


> 7.4 up by 3!!! WOW.



I have them up 1


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Wait we must be up 3, otherwise why the dumbs fouled?


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Watch out for Peja for 3............ Yikes I fear that guy shooting the ball at the end of the game.


----------



## ilPadrino

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

mediocre man, your scores have been screwed up the entire time.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

What's the strategy?
Foul or give them a chance at a 3?


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> I have them up 1


We're up by three. 91-88. I'm listening to the radio.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Thanks for the update


----------



## ilPadrino

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Unreal, they hit a 3. Tied with 5 seconds left, Blazers ball.


----------



## Tince

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Ouch...Peja with the quick three!


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

****ing **** **** **** ****!!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Tied with 5.3 seconds left - Time out, Blazers ball
Give the ball to ZACH


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Watch out for Peja for 3............ Yikes I fear that guy shooting the ball at the end of the game.


I hate being right!!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

They should put Aldridge in to guard the inbounds pass. 7'4" wingspan can cause trouble


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

****! Peja!?!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

friggin peja.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Clutch....nothing else to say really


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

How do you leave him open


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

If Zach doesn't get the ball that's stupidity.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Z-Bo Fouled with 2.4!!!!!!!!! WOOO!!!


----------



## ilPadrino

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach going to line with 2.4 seconds left.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

YES!!!! Zach!!


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Let's go Zach! MVP MVP MVP!


----------



## Tince

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach fouled with 2 seconds left. West out of the game!!! Hornets have no timeouts left!!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Foul!!!!!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach gets fouled with 2 sedonds left


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Z-Bo hits one and Peja almost kills us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 70 foot 3 point attempt almost goes in......!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wheels, take a deep breath! CRAZY STUFF!

It's time to celebrate!!!!!!!! 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ilPadrino

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers win! Theeeeeeee Blazers win!!!


----------



## obiwankenobi

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

No defecit is safe when the Blazers are around. What guts these guys have.

Blazers Trail - Trail Blazers - Blazers Trail 

4-2 baby!


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers win
Blazers win


I love this team (except Dixon)


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach you be the man! Unbelievable!!


----------



## ryanjend22

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

what a ****** game to not be on televised! ahhh!


we win though, we are seriously good! this aint no fluke people. we continue to win games, i dont care if its against arguably subpar ones.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach Randolph! MVP MVP MVP MVP!!

You kidding me... we're 4-2???


----------



## ilPadrino

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Z-bo actually made 1 of 2.


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Z-BO DA MAAIN MAN!!!

OMG DOWN 27! Chris Paul my ***!!!


----------



## ProZach

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! 

27 down?? Zach I kneel before thee. I've never been more happy with my handle.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh Booiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Zach Randolph= Mvp


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



ryanjend22 said:


> what a ****** game to not be on televised! ahhh!
> 
> 
> we win though, we are seriously good! this aint no fluke people. we continue to win games, i dont care if its against arguably subpar ones.




The Lakers, T-Wolves and Hornets are both predicted to make the playoffs. All at home granted, but it's a start


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Now I think would be the best time to trade Zach,,,,,,NOT!!!


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

ESPN scoreboard has us losing 93-92

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261110022&refresh=30


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

31 & 12 the boy is sick


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Blazers lose, but I am still a Blazer BELIEVER!
Down 25 after 1, we come back and take a lead with 7 sec. to go.
One of the greatest comebacks ever.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Zach 15-16 FT... Record high with FT's made and Outlaw with a career high 5 blocks... And ZBo with his third straight 30/10 game.

Go Blay-Zahs!


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

OK, I know we won, but what was the final score. We won by 1, right? ESPN has us losing by 1 and nba.com has us winning by 3.

BNM


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



MARIS61 said:


> ESPN scoreboard has us losing 93-92
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261110022&refresh=30


ESPN's a bunch of idiots...


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



wizmentor said:


> Blazers lose, but I am still a Blazer BELIEVER!
> Down 25 after 1, we come back and take a lead with 7 sec. to go.
> One of the greatest comebacks ever.




WIN scoreboards are all wrong


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



wizmentor said:


> Blazers lose, but I am still a Blazer BELIEVER!


What game were you watching?? They won!


----------



## lw32

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Yahoo and ESPN had the Blazers losing. NBA.com had the Blazers winning.

Yahoo edited theirs after looking at NBA.com I believe. Both ESPN and yahoo had the same originally.

Any confirmation?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I've seen two final scores, one with NO winning and one with us winning. What was the correct final score?

Gramps...


----------



## Gunner

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

THEY WON? I'v been watching ESPNS box score and they'v got the final 93-92 NO!


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Un ****ing believable!!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Boob-No-More said:


> OK, I know we won, but what was the final score. We won by 1, right? ESPN has us losing by 1 and nba.com has us winning by 3.
> 
> BNM



Yahoo has us losing by 1 as well


----------



## obiwankenobi

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Wheels said 92-91 Blazers I beleive.


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



obiwankenobi said:


> Wheels said 92-91 Blazers I beleive.


Sue Whhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttt :banana:


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

WE WON THE GAME BY 1!

We were tied when Zach went to the line. He made the first, missed the second. So with about 3 seconds left, Peja gets the ball and shoots a 70-footer and *hits the back part of the rim*! It almost goes in...! You could hear Wheels practically have a heart attack on the air!

Speaking of Wheels, he did a great job on the air. VERY fun to listen to! *Thanks, Wheels!*


----------



## blazers2285

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

blazers win win win what a game z bo 30 and 12 in three quarters 4-2 baby


----------



## GOD

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I WAS LISTENING TO THE RADIO. THE BLAZERS WON.
92-91 final


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Loyalty4Life said:


> What game were you watching?? They won!


I was monitoring both yahoo and espn. yahoo has changed it now.

BLAZER BELIEVER!!!


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



wizmentor said:


> I was monitoring both yahoo and espn. yahoo has changed it now.
> 
> BLAZER BELIEVER!!!


Yeah, I wouldn't trust Yahoo now... Who would follow a game on the internet when they say the final score was the opposite of what really happened? Boo.


----------



## rx2web

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Radio Score: 92 - 91 Blazers win


----------



## RetroBlazers

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

they just showed the end of the game on espn, and blazers won 92-91, zach hit one of 2 at the end, and peja had a 3/4 court shot to tie it, and it almost went, hit back rim and went out. scary last shot.


----------



## Gunner

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Wheels? I actually did have a heart attack this week and this just about gave me another! :banana: Gonna go rest now! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

We're the Rodney Dangerfields of the NBA. :boohoo:


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I'm amazed. Pre Laker game, Roy is out....and I'm saying "we're screwed."......blazers win.

I'm amazed. Pre Hornets game, Roy is out, and we're playing a team that's on fire....and I'm saying "we're screwed"......blazers win.

I don't know what to say. I don't want to start spewing "walton-isms" but this team might be......dare i say......good?


----------



## Seattle2Finals

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

oh yall came back to win...good job to knock off the hornets


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Gunner said:


> Wheels? I actually did have a heart attack this week and this just about gave me another! :banana: Gonna go rest now! :biggrin:


Are you doing okay? Man, if games are like this, I don't think you should watch/listen to the games. They're crazy!


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



MARIS61 said:


> We're the Rodney Dangerfields of the NBA. :boohoo:


Not any more. Not after another 30-10 game from Zach.
Coming back from 25 down. Un-Be-Lieve-able!!


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



rx2web said:


> Radio Score: 92 - 91 Blazers win


Thanks. nba.com gave us 2 extra points in the second quarter and carried the error forward til the end and still hasn't fixed it. Don't know what the problem was with ESPN and Yahoo. Man, with the online scores being all over the map, the game not televised, no streaming feed on kxl.com, I was going nuts at the end trying to figure out what was going on.

BNM


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Wheels is saying that according to his stat guys, this is most likely the greatest comeback EVER in the history of Blazer basketball - a 27 point deficit. 

Words can't say much about that. Truly impressive.


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

we certainly seem to be a good small ball team. will be interesting to see what we do
against duncan, yao etc.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

This team deserves to see the fans come back to the RG.

Hope there's a full house on Sunday against Dallas. I'm going to be buying my tix right now


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Boob-No-More said:


> Thanks. nba.com gave us 2 extra points in the second quarter and carried the error forward til the end and still hasn't fixed it. Don't know what the problem was with ESPN and Yahoo. Man, with the online scores being all over the map, the game not televised, no streaming feed on kxl.com, I was going nuts at the end trying to figure out what was going on.
> 
> BNM


what area of the country are you located in?


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

sounds like we're the lead story coming up on sportscenter :banana:


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Sports Center lead in...."the blazers and the hornets play the game of the night in the nba".....blah...blah...blah...

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Hap said:


> what area of the country are you located in?


I'm at work and don't have access to a radio.

BNM


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Boob-No-More said:


> Thanks. nba.com gave us 2 extra points in the second quarter and carried the error forward til the end and still hasn't fixed it. Don't know what the problem was with ESPN and Yahoo. Man, with the online scores being all over the map, the game not televised, no streaming feed on kxl.com, I was going nuts at the end trying to figure out what was going on.
> 
> BNM


me, too. espn has us as 3-3 right now.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I'm saying it now.

I TOLD YOU SO. Small ball rules.


Waive Darius now


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Undefeated at home! I love it!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

How can ESPN show highlights?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> I'm saying it now.
> 
> I TOLD YOU SO. Small ball rules.
> 
> 
> Waive Darius now


Wait a min, we are playing a post up half court game and you said it'd be boring!


----------



## Samuel

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

ROY SURGERY.

Great.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Just said Brandon is considering surgery because of how bad is foot bothered him tonite.


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

1st highlight they show on sportscenter


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mgb said:


> Just said Brandon is considering surgery because of how bad is foot bothered him tonite.


just heard it to im listening toi t on kxl


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mgb said:


> Wait a min, we are playing a post up half court game and you said it'd be boring!



They really aren't playing that. They are running a high pick and roll offense like the Jazz used to run. They also have a lot of movement from their wing players.


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> How can ESPN show highlights?



they didn't show much - just 3 seconds from the first half, peja's 3 with 5 seconds left,
zach's drive and missed FT and peja's missed 70 footer.

they did say that was only the second time in the shot clock era a team has trailed
by 25+ after the first quarter and won the game.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Samuel said:


> ROY SURGERY.
> 
> Great.


While it'll mean no ROY, he might as well get it taken care of now rather than hurting it more or taking a month or two and then doing it anyway. Let's see what the docs say.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Boob-No-More said:


> I'm at work and don't have access to a radio.
> 
> BNM



oh, well nm then.

btw, those espn highlights? 1 from the 1st half, and 2 from late in the 4th.

for the "game of the night", thats pretty pathetic. Especially considering history was made at the expense of the great one.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> They really aren't playing that. They are running a high pick and roll offense like the Jazz used to run. They also have a lot of movement from their wing players.


They are dropping it into Zach most of the time and then playing off of that.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Surgery on what, a bruise? Well going forward if that's what needs to happen then ok. So much for rookie of the year or the rookie game at the all star weekend


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Confirmed. When was the last time the Blazers led-off Sportscenter?.......for good reasons?




what's the Roy surgery talk? Details people.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I wouldn't think shaving a bone would take too long to heal...right?

it's not like he's having a scope, or he tore something. maybe a couple weeks?


----------



## Gunner

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Are you doing okay? Man, if games are like this, I don't think you should watch/listen to the games. They're crazy!


Yeah,ambulance ride to Portland Monday nite,a couple stents (99% blocked) put in Tuesday morning and back home Weds. I caught it in time,very little damage. 
The way they'v been getting these insane comeback wins so far,maybe I should send Paul Allen the bill.I'm SURE thats what caused it. :biggrin: 
That doesn't sound good re Roys ankle!
I see ESPNs changed the score but not the W/L records.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Gunner said:


> Yeah,ambulance ride to Portland Monday nite,a couple stents (99% blocked) put in Tuesday morning and back home Weds. I caught it in time,very little damage.
> The way they'v been getting these insane comeback wins so far,maybe I should send Paul Allen the bill.I'm SURE thats what caused it. :biggrin:
> That doesn't sound good re Roys ankle!
> I see ESPNs changed the score but not the W/L records.


Well, we're glad that you're doing okay. Good to hear.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Why the hell was THIS game not on TV? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## rx2web

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

ESPN sucks.... They still show we lost, in fact they have already adjusted their stats pages to reflect this. The NBA standings page has us at 3-3...

ESPN NBA Standings


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

May I just say...

...11 turnovers.

Not for Dixon.

For the entire team.

Not in one quarter.

For the entire game.

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I just got back from the game. I gotta say the Blazers deserve a bannana dance for coming back from 27 down. They showed a lot of heart tonight and nutted up when they needed to in order to get the win. With more fan support, this team could be tough to beat at home.

:banana: :banana: 

Now for my one disparaging comment. How long until Blazer coaching staff figures out Zbo and Magloire dont' work well together on the court? :clown: 

Last but not least, if Roy's foot was hurting him, keep him out. No need to string it out. Let him get better then bring him back unless this is a problem that has been a chronic problem. Speaking of Chronic, I think its time for a literal Blazer victory smoke. :clown:


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



rx2web said:


> ESPN sucks.... They still show we lost, in fact they have already adjusted their stats pages to reflect this. The NBA standings page has us at 3-3...
> 
> ESPN NBA Standings


Wow, what idiots! Hahah, now that is truly stupid! Has us 2-1 at home.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



MAS RipCity said:


> 36-12,so glad i didnt go tonight


who this this IMPOSTER! :clown: .....glad i kept following the game throughout at least


----------



## mgb

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



hasoos said:


> I just got back from the game. I gotta say the Blazers deserve a bannana dance for coming back from 27 down. They showed a lot of heart tonight and nutted up when they needed to in order to get the win. With more fan support, this team could be tough to beat at home.
> 
> :banana: :banana:
> 
> Now for my one disparaging comment. How long until Blazer coaching staff figures out Zbo and Magloire dont' work well together on the court? :clown:
> 
> Last but not least, if Roy's foot was hurting him, keep him out. No need to string it out. Let him get better then bring him back unless this is a problem that has been a chronic problem. * Speaking of Chronic, I think its time for a literal Blazer victory smoke.* :clown:


Maybe that's the roaches Davis was talking about?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



mgb said:


> Maybe that's the roaches Davis was talking about?


I believe I will have to plead the 5th on that one!

I am hasoos, and I approve of this message! :clown:


----------



## Blazers2121

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Nate McVillain said:


> Blazers win
> Blazers win
> 
> 
> I love this team (except Dixon)


Must I remind you of something? 









^Game-winner vs. T-wolves 

But yeah, w00t!! GO BLAZERS!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

can you really have surgery on a bruise?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



MAS RipCity said:


> can you really have surgery on a bruise?


I think they are thinking maybe he has a bone spur or something that is causing the inflamation. If it is just a bruise though, I don't see surgery helping...but then again I'm not a doctor!


----------



## wastro

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Holy crap I just realized something after reading the ESPN recap.

Zach was scoreless until 4:12 left in the second quarter.

That means he put up 31 points in 2.5 quarters.

Oh and the team was 32-40 from the line!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

Thank you Jesus-Allah-Buddah! 

This season just keeps getting better and better. Zach ain't no fluke. NOK really did their best, sounded like far better than any other team to stop Zach, he made his adjustments after the first quarter, and came roaring back in fine fashion. Once again, Zach makes fools of the other team and wins us a game. He finally is a goto guy, he finally is that leader, that star, not just a 20/10 guy who gives us filler points/rebounds.

I know we got off to a bad start. Two reasons, refs reamed us, and from what I heard the players were really having a hard time w/ the asst coach taking Nate's place. He said he had to go nuts on their asses and scare some sense into them to get them thinking straight. The one thing I loved hearing the most after this game, Jack being interviewed, saying, "Our coaching staff did great, they were ready, they did everything they could to get us ready. Our slow start is on us, the players, that's our fualt and our mistake for not getting ourselves ready." Taking responsability and giving the coaching staff props. Love it.

TO, has another monster game. I can see him being another Shawn Marion in another year or two with more experience, except more athletic (and with a more orthodox jump shot).

Dixon had one of his off nights, but as Wheels pointed out, did hit his shots and free throws when they were needed most, in the 4th quarter.

Martell, still having shooting troubles getting himself back from that back injury, but still not horrible.
Jack was solid.

I just hope that Roy doesn't have to have surgery. I'd hope they'd give him a good week or so to rest that sucker, I know feet pain is a ***** and takes a bit of rest to heal, even walking will keep it agrivated. Even if he does have to have surgery, if it's done soon, I can see him being back within 1-2 months and tearing it up for the rest of the season, might still make the rookie allstar team and ROY. 

Best start to the season since 1999-2000 Blazers btw, rock on, and suck it Cheeks / Nash.


----------



## loyalty4life

*The Banana Dance Thread!*

Alright, people! Let's make this thread only have banana dances in it for the recent win! Woo!!



:wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana::wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BiggaAdams

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I was watching the game on Yahoos game update thing and it said the Hornets won by 1. I was so upset, cussed a few times and all that jazz. Then Im posting on a site about the game and I'm watching the Lakers game and they show the highlights and we freakin won! I thought about suing Yahoo INC. because they no doubt just took 2 years off my life


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :dpepper: 

(i had to throw in a pepper, sorry.)


----------



## RipCity9

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:rbanana::wbanana::rbanana::wbanana::rbanana:
:rbanana::wbanana::rbanana::wbanana::rbanana:
:rbanana::wbanana::rbanana::wbanana::rbanana:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: 

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

LOVE it

you guys rock

my fave toy... the banana


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*



Trader Bob said:


> LOVE it
> 
> you guys rock
> 
> my fave toy... the banana




:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LameR

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:banana:


----------



## mgb

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:banana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana:
Thanks PBF, I added two so they are not identical.  :cheers:


----------



## Nate Dogg

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

I also noticed this too on espn and did this same post in the "ESPN Sucks" forum thread.
How about ESPN's Recap record sheet. WTF Portland record is now 3-3? ? ? when they just beat the Hornets? Both records should be 4-2. They show Hornets 5-1.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261110022
Get it right ESPN before you do the write up and stop looking at what happened in the first half when your 3 hours ahead. Get a late night writer that will get it right.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*



Trader Bob said:


> my fave toy... the banana


Eeeeewwwww....



PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

:banana:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*

Watching my tape of the season opener again...

:bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
:bbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
:bbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
:bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
:wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
:wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


PBF


----------



## wastro

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*

"But there is no quit in this team. There is too much of a great story yet to be completed."

Guess who said that.

Zach? Nah. Jarrett? Nope. Martell? No, sir. B-Roy, right? Think again.

Jason Quick.

Here's proof.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Hey guys..................was there a game tonight?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: The Banana Dance Thread!*



ProudBFan said:


> Watching my tape of the season opener again...
> 
> :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
> :bbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
> :bbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
> :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
> :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
> :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> 
> 
> PBF


Very creative... suddenly I pity you and the lifestyle you likely lead...





j/k


----------



## Zybot

*Re: Game 6: Hornets @ Blazers*



Loyalty4Life said:


> WE WON THE GAME BY 1!
> 
> We were tied when Zach went to the line. He made the first, missed the second. So with about 3 seconds left, Peja gets the ball and shoots a 70-footer and *hits the back part of the rim*! It almost goes in...! You could hear Wheels practically have a heart attack on the air!
> 
> Speaking of Wheels, he did a great job on the air. VERY fun to listen to! *Thanks, Wheels!*


Even Antonio Harvey did a good job on this game IMO.


----------

